

Specs for Lenovo Macbook Air competitor leaked - rms
http://gizmodo.com/346797/ultralight-lenovo-x300-series-thinkpad-leaked

======
Zak
This looks like a machine I'd actually want to own. It's about the same size,
but comes with an optical drive, a real set of ports and (I think) RAM that
doesn't require advanced soldering skills to replace or upgrade.

------
goofygrin
I got the wife an x61s for Christmas.

Little is in... Just wish it had a higher screen res.

------
apgwoz
I'm more excited about Lenovo's new ultra portable IdeaPad U110

